# just had a fite wiv my dad



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?

he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tread carefully brah pocket money may be screwed with


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

He has probably seen what can happen when aas are treated with disrespect over the years and is just looking out for you.


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

if I was your dad i would rip up your birth certificate and put you on Ebay for a quid, think you should concentrate in school and learn basic spelling before you run into something like steroids blud ting


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Next thing you're telling us is you've told your dad your girlfriend is moving in, he won't like it, you'll try and sell your fake watch to someone on UK-M, tell us your mum is trading in her X1 for an Audi S3 or Golf R and you're being harassed by evil Muslims during Ramadan because you're eating bacon sandwiches in public.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


I wanna know how the hell ur dad knew what the hell u were on about if ur row involved this kinda language!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


You're certainly not a man.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

atleast tell me ur white and from Scotland with an accent like that



TdotMandem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?

*basically I mentioned steroids to him and he didn't like it, said a few words and it all blew out of proportion... am I in the wrong?*

he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?

*
he used to compete years ago so one rule for him and another for me? surely that's not fair?*

at the bottom of the post is how you give rep, thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Grab this, give it to your Dad, and ask him to throw it at your face... as hard as he can.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


can somebody please translate!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

blarnte fisrespect bruv. end it


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


You had a FIGHT, TO HIM, LIKE, SAID, AND, OF, WRONG, ANOTHER.

Jesus can no one under 25 construct a sentence with actual words these days this erks me especially ov instead of its the same number of letters arghhhh


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

u no wot.. insted of sittin on ya high horses y dnt u show a bit ov respect and stop been rude


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


are you looking for bebo mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TdotMandem said:


> u no wot.. insted of sittin on ya high horses y dnt u show a bit ov respect and stop been rude


Why don't you stop posting in text speak. Last chance.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> u no wot.. insted of sittin on ya high horses y dnt u show a bit ov respect and stop been rude


Hush ya mouth my yout....kmt


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Wrong quote


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I think u should delete this yout mingster lol



Mingster said:


> Why don't you stop posting in text speak. Last chance.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


Did you not spark him out?

I mean, surely, that's what a man would do.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

TdotMandem said:


> u no wot.. insted of sittin on ya high horses y dnt u show a bit ov respect and stop been rude


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Good troll is good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Did you not spark him out?
> 
> I mean, surely, that's what a man would do.


He just cried cos his dad grounded him and wouldn't let him go to the school disco


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> He just cried cos his dad grounded him and wouldn't let him go to the school disco


and he took his gameboy off him for a week, no pokemon for him


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

I did knock him out. apologies for my typing guys im dyslexic as it is. plus bad texting habits so I am trying beleive me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If I was your dad(it's between four of us)I'd kick the sh1t out of you


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

TdotMandem said:


> I did knock him out. apologies for my typing guys im dyslexic as it is. plus bad texting habits so I am trying beleive me


yet able to spell when needed


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

hope you won if your on gear..

if you didnt its bunk..


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> I did knock him out. apologies for my typing guys im dyslexic as it is. plus bad texting habits so I am trying beleive me


you knocked you're dad out for telling you not to take steroids?!?!

:2guns: steroids would not be good for you pally


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> *basically I mentioned steroids to him and he didn't like it, said a few words and it all blew out of proportion... am I in the wrong?*
> 
> ...


Phew thank you. I thought someone had messed about with my language settings for a minute.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

no it wasnt because of that he got lippy and got in my face so I clapped him and he was sparkod for at least 10 minutes, wasteman had it coming. fair enough if he spoke with reason but he spoke to me like a prat, nah mate WOT!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TdotMandem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


den wynnum u tork lyk 1 fam?

Blud


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TdotMandem said:


> I did knock him out. apologies for my typing guys im dyslexic as it is. plus bad texting habits so I am trying beleive me


That's much better. Keep it up.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> no it wasnt because of that he got lippy and got in my face so I clapped him and he was sparkod for at least 10 minutes, wasteman had it coming. fair enough if he spoke with reason but he spoke to me like a prat, nah mate WOT!


People will continue to take the **** for tonight. That is inevitable. If you type properly and stop shouting rubbish at people it will soon get dropped and people will eventually answer you kinda sensibly.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> no it wasnt because of that he got hold of my lippy and got it all over my face so I slapped him and he was laughing at me for at least 10 minutes, wasteman had it coming. fair enough if he asked if he could use it with reason but he spoke to me like a prat, nah mate WOT!


FIXED

Sounds about right


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> People will continue to take the **** for tonight. That is inevitable. If you type properly and stop shouting rubbish at people it will soon get dropped and people will eventually answer you kinda sensibly.


his lying, we definitely won't :whistling:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

rb79 said:


> yet able to spell when needed


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

hes rang old bill anyway so im probably gona get nicked pretty soon, waste of time the whole thing, shud think before I speak


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> hes rang old bill anyway so im probably gona get nicked pretty soon, waste of time the whole thing, shud think before I TYPE


Fixed


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Strong first thread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> hes rang old bill anyway so im probably gona get nicked pretty soon, waste of time the whole thing, shud think before I speak


You'll get smashed in in the showers


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


I'm surprised he hasn't beat the shït out of you if that's how you talk in real life too.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

TdotMandem said:


> hes rang old bill anyway so im probably gona get nicked pretty soon, waste of time the whole thing, shud think before I speak


Should also spell check before posting.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

shauny13 said:


> can somebody please translate!


No idea either pal? Got through one sentence then lost the will to live


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chill fam, mandem don't need to be getting up in people's grids, don't make me shank you blud.

Respect yoot, earn some.

Good luck with your gcse's only 12 months left to revise.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

this whole thread to me....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> this whole thread to me....


Tune :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Your dads put of order mate, wait till he's asleep tonight, sneek into his room and bludgeon him to death with a guitar, can be a telecaster or stratocaster that doesnt matter but it must be a Chuck Berry red guitar

Dont know where that idea came from.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Your dads put of order mate, wait till he's asleep tonight, sneek into his room and bludgeon him to death with a guitar, can be a telecaster or stratocaster that doesnt matter but it must be a Chuck Berry red guitar
> 
> Dont know where that idea came from.


You've got a hell of a lot to learn about rock. And. Roll.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


And you still type like a spaz and live with your parents.

Trolls gon' troll


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Hdu can write up a cycle for you


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

#picsornodad


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

If actually not a troll, if anyone who doesn't have an abusive father decides to hit them it should mean instant death sentence. Wouldn't dream of clapping my mandem. (dad).


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

TdotMandem this is your father here, i've had an account for a while. I think it's darn well rude young chap, you use your mothers office computer to tell these upstanding chaps on here about your steroid use when we both know damn well that you broke into my mahogany cabinet and took some spiffing expensive Creartine from me last week. Tarquin and young Charles came round earlier telling me you'd been round boarding school spouting darn'd nuisance about "being on da gear fam" and how you'd "ko'd me owt n day cps i was in ya face WOT". Young man your mother and I are darn well fed up with your behaviour as of late. Your allowance is suspended and your school tutors will be removing your favourite tie from your collection - enjoy looking a fool at supper after cricket. Be home no later than 6 young man.


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Is this for real? Ahahaha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww m8 im wit ya man

Mans trin get dench n tings init but mans triyin kepz ya dwn init

Id ov fukd im up azwel m8 den jus stard at im lik WOT DO SUMTIN

Get on da gear man make u masive init ed wel b 2 scrd say sumit den init

2 2s naaaaaa

LEAVVEEE ITTTTTT


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Aww m8 im wit ya man
> 
> Mans trin get dench n tings init but mans triyin kepz ya dwn init
> 
> ...


LEEEEEAVE IT YEAH


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> *basically I mentioned steroids to him and he didn't like it, said a few words and it all blew out of proportion... am I in the wrong?*
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr Dolittle :thumb:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Well this thread has really cheered my morning up I must admit!!! I know a few people that talk how op wrote his post and I need a translator....all these 'piff.....peng' words make me feel very old!!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

TdotMandem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


Why write like one then ?


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> Well this thread has really cheered my morning up I must admit!!! I know a few people that talk how op wrote his post and I need a translator....all these 'piff.....peng' words make me feel very old!!


I'm 23 (same as op) and I feel like I'm from a different generation. So you must feel really old lol

Ya get me brah!?!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Kick his head in again so he retracts his statement, As you said he is in the wrong


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

biglad90 said:


> I'm 23 (same as op) and I feel like I'm from a different generation. So you must feel really old lol
> 
> Ya get me brah!?!


Hahaha cheeky!!! Yeah yeah I know im a dinosaur lmao....btw what does 'brah' mean?? X


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think subtract 10 from his alleged age & you'll understand him better.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> u no wot.. insted of sittin on ya high horses y dnt u show a bit ov respect and stop been rude


Fam maybe man should just b eazy ugetme? Cah if it wah mans dad I woulda bangd him in da face innit cuz fam blud!

On a level it seems to me he's concerned for you especially as he used to compete. Just see it as him looking out for you and apologise to him, he'll most probs turn around and be like "Son... I have seen what steroids can do and was just a bit shocked at the time. I just care about your health and I apologise if I upset/hurt/offended you." Then you will hug and make up and live happily ever after <3


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Fam maybe man should just b eazy ugetme? Cah if it wah mans dad I woulda bangd him in da face innit cuz fam blud!


wigwam mi breadbin


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Hahaha cheeky!!! Yeah yeah I know im a dinosaur lmao....btw what does 'brah' mean?? X


brah = bro


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> wigwam mi breadbin


Wigwam my ninja :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

what makes me laugh about todays street slang is that most of the words are jamaican, 'wa gwaan' 'breda' 'yout'.. all jamaican! i bet in kingston they dont talk like english people, so why do so many dumb kids with no sense of self identity copy phrases from another country/culture? ****ing cretins!

unless OP is a yardie.. then i retract my statement, get me?


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> what makes me laugh about todays street slang is that most of the words are jamaican, 'wa gwaan' 'breda' 'yout'.. all jamaican! i bet in kingston they dont talk like english people, so why do so many dumb kids with no sense of self identity copy phrases from another country/culture? ****ing cretins!
> 
> unless OP is a yardie.. then i retract my statement, get me?


Jamaican not yardie!! Yardie = fresh off the boat Jamaican who has about 200 kids with different (usually white) English women who they've somehow charmed into being a baby mother(no offence intended) :lol:

I did notice when I first moved to the UK that a of street talk is derived from Jamaican words and sayings - Wagwarn - What's going on(greeting). Bredrin - Friend or brethren. Yout - youth. Breda isn't Jamaican unless you mean Brudda?

Any more translations I can do for y'all? :cool2:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

amy_robin said:


> Hahaha cheeky!!! Yeah yeah I know im a dinosaur lmao....btw what does 'brah' mean?? X


its what you keep your bhoobs in


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> brah = bro


Ah ok thank you....what does 'merked' mean?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> its what you keep your bhoobs in


 very good!


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Ah ok thank you....what does 'merked' mean?


Brah is American btw.

Merked = beat up, annihilated, destroyed, beat lol depends what context you use it in. "I merked the chest session today" = I had a very good chest session :thumb:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Ah ok thank you....what does 'merked' mean?


please feel free to use this website for all queries regarding street speak, it helps me immensely with understanding the younger generation (its also great fun looking up obscure sex acts like the alabama hotpocket  )

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=merked


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> Brah is American btw.
> 
> Merked = beat up, annihilated, destroyed, beat lol depends what context you use it in. "I merked the chest session today" = I had a very good chest session :thumb:


Ah I see!! Heard some lad saying someone was going to get 'merked' I get it now....thank u! X


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> please feel free to use this website for all queries regarding street speak, it helps me immensely with understanding the younger generation (its also great fun looking up obscure sex acts like the alabama hotpocket  )
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=merked


Hahaha never seen this!! I will never be uncool ever again...mind you cant really ask them to stop talking whilst I check the UD lmao....I got called 'peng' last time I went out...I feel bad now because I almost took his head off thought he said I was smelly ooooopppppssss!!!!


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

Tdotmandem I think you should ignore your dad and go with the gear. Here's a site for ya mate. Www.peng-Steds.biginnotime.fam once you been on the gear for a while go back and spark you dad again and tell him snitches get stitches


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Now we've seen a pic of him..... He ain't sparking a match let alone his dad


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> what makes me laugh about todays street slang is that most of the words are jamaican, 'wa gwaan' 'breda' 'yout'.. all jamaican! i bet in kingston they dont talk like english people, so why do so many dumb kids with no sense of self identity copy phrases from another country/culture? ****ing cretins!
> 
> unless OP is a yardie.. then i retract my statement, get me?


Jamacian influences the english kids of jamacians

Who then influence none jamacians

Who then influence the rest of the uk, mixed with the rappers n tingz n mandem b doin tings init RASTAACLAAATTT


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

TdotMandem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


Faak.

Clown. You're clearly a mere boy.

You should learn to treat your parents with respect.

I'm sure you're dads proud to have raised an arrogant retard.

Dictionary>Roids 4u.

Oh, And Fam, This is the internet yea, BUN your bludclart talk.

Wasteman.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Google Tdotmandem and you get some plump white geezer's Instagram (or similar) from Toronto (hence the 'Tdot'). His name's Adam and he likes climbing stuff with his dad as far as I can see...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow tdotmandem you sound like a right hard cnut dont wanna mess wit you init fam

Boy finks hes gangsta then tells us his name is Toby

:lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Boy finks hes gangsta then tells us his name is Toby


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

TdotMandem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im 23 bro im no lil yout


You type like a ****!


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

Dai the drive said:


> Google Tdotmandem and you get some plump white geezer's Instagram (or similar) from Toronto (hence the 'Tdot'). His name's Adam and he likes climbing stuff with his dad as far as I can see...


he also likes feet and has a foot fetish


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

so no ones noticed that an apparent streaky piece of bacon has knocked out an ex competitor? now I'm not saying that body builders should be able to take a punch but I'm sure most men could take what this dude could.

this is all fabricated lies.

and don't sit behind the 'I'm dislexic' ball****, mate your not dyslexic, your ill educated


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Zola said:


> Obvious troll is obvious


but yet people are actually falling it.


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

ya know what, besides silly people calling me troll.. thers quite afew mixed opinnions and I apreciate the advise from sum of you. I dont think im hard or anythink like that so not sure why sum of you are incinuating it, probably just looking for an argumant


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> ya know what, besides silly people calling me troll.. thers quite afew mixed opinnions and I apreciate the advise from sum of you. I dont think im hard or anythink like that so not sure why sum of you are incinuating it, probably just looking for an argumant


Tdot, listen to my advice mate,will save you a lot of trouble


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


Basically, I mentioned steroids to him and he did not like it. He said a few words and it all got blew out of proportion.

Am I the one in the wrong?

He used to compete some years ago, so he is making one rule for him and another for me. Surely this is not fair.

There, now we can comment on your situation.

Just do them and deal with the consequences later.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> ya know what, besides silly people calling me troll.. thers quite afew mixed opinnions and I apreciate the advise from sum of you. I dont think im hard or anythink like that so not sure why sum of you are incinuating it, probably just looking for an argumant


All dem roids these cvnts are on innit blud **** em ull see wen ur on bare gear man innit


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

Sams said:


> Tdot, listen to my advice mate,will save you a lot of trouble


wat was your advise mate?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> wat was your advise mate?


Smash your dads head in again, so he retracts his statement from the police, you said he was in the wrong from the start so don't want to get yourself a criminal record over it, or get a few of your mates to threaten him


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

Sams said:


> Smash your dads head in again, so he retracts his statement from the police, you said he was in the wrong from the start so don't want to get yourself a criminal record over it, or get a few of your mates to threaten him


hahaha apreciate it bro but im a lover not a fighter .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Natural selection evidently isn't working.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> ya know what, besides silly people calling me troll.. thers quite afew mixed opinnions and I apreciate the advise from sum of you. I dont think im hard or anythink like that so not sure why sum of you are incinuating it, probably just looking for an argumant


Bruv, allow dese ppl still.

just hatin on man cus he's da newbie, u get me.

Wat u sayin 2nite doe? Manz feelin a drink up still. Get sum gash round an smoke a J

u on it? Holla at ur boy!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it bruv?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Is it bruv?


Iiiisssss iiiitttttt tho?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

UkWardy said:


> Iiiisssss iiiitttttt tho?


Innitttttttt


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

absolute cvnt for hitting your parents was going to side with op til i read this! WOW!


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

its not asif I just clapped him for no reason so why dont sum of you read wat I said earlier on insted of jumping to cenclusions. things got heated and actualy we both admitted we were in the wrong and we apolagized to each other, KMT.....


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

also funny how my other thread gets deleted just because sum people disagree and if u actualy red the hole thing you will see that I decided not to take the steds as am gonna carry on training natty, thanks agen to everyone who gave possitive feedback


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> its not asif I just clapped him for no reason so why dont sum of you read wat I said earlier on insted of jumping to cenclusions. things got heated and actualy we both admitted we were in the wrong and we apolagized to each other, KMT.....


Would your dad of fought back if you didnt hit him with a lucky one? Serious question


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Would your dad of fought back if you didnt hit him with a lucky one? Serious question


obviously.... we have faught in the past its in the blood our family grew up fighting, thats why sum of these little youts make me laugh specially that felone always talking gangster but nothink to back it up, strait up wasteman needs to fix up


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> obviously.... we have faught in the past its in the blood our family grew up fighting, thats why sum of these little youts make me laugh specially that felone always talking gangster but nothink to back it up, strait up wasteman needs to fix up


Hahaha @FelonE you need fix up yout.

@TdotMandem the more you call members names the longer this **** taking will go on for, there is an abundance of valuable information on this forum. You just need to earn people's respect, even more so after your little outbursts. Don't kiss your teeth and go on like your something special, you'll soon learn your not as you mature.

Regards

John


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> obviously.... we have faught in the past its in the blood our family grew up fighting, thats why sum of these little youts make me laugh specially that felone always talking gangster but nothink to back it up, strait up wasteman needs to fix up


Right number one, I have spent my life listening to people like you and it don't wash mate. Drop the sh1t talk and type normal, no1 will take the p1ss out of your dyslexia but they will talking like a d1ck. Number two there's plenty of good people on here who can help you get what you want and @FelonE is one of them guys.

If I was your dad I'd of took you outside and whooped you till you said you were sorry and knock you down a peg or two.

You can start again and people will give you another try without you riling anyone up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> obviously.... we have faught in the past its in the blood our family grew up fighting, thats why sum of these little youts make me laugh specially that felone always talking gangster but nothink to back it up, strait up wasteman needs to fix up


Lol I'd fvcking skin you alive and eat you raw you little crack baby


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

TdotMandem said:


> obviously.... we have faught in the past its in the blood our family grew up fighting, thats why sum of these little youts make me laugh specially that felone always talking gangster but nothink to back it up, strait up wasteman needs to fix up


Are you Devvo?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Hahaha @FelonE you need fix up yout.
> 
> @TdotMandem the more you call members names the longer this **** taking will go on for, there is an abundance of valuable information on this forum. You just need to earn people's respect, even more so after your little outbursts. Don't kiss your teeth and go on like your something special, you'll soon learn your not as you mature.
> 
> ...


Where is john? I love that guy and his posts!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> also funny how my other thread gets deleted just because sum people disagree and if u actualy red the hole thing you will see that I decided not to take the steds as am gonna carry on training natty, thanks agen to everyone who gave possitive feedback












Fam. Does man even lift??


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

He had to be a troll. Everything is spelt right on his snapchat picture


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fighting with you old man over steds ????

MIIIIINT.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Do people really talk like this in everyday life?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Do people really talk like this in everyday life?


Nah blud,just some d1ckhead ting ya get me


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nah blud,just some d1ckhead ting ya get me


You seen pretty fluent in this dialect felon, I'm assuming round your area theres a lot of it going on.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Learn how to spell a fcuking word correctly before you do anything else in life, you waste of oxygen.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PD89 said:


> You seen pretty fluent in this dialect felon, I'm assuming round your area theres a lot of it going on.


Yep lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TDotBumsmen seems to of gone a bit quiet


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> TDotBumsmen seems to of gone a bit quiet


I bet his dad's changed the router password!


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Grab this, give it to your Dad, and ask him to throw it at your face... as hard as he can.


You took the words right of my mouth! I have a suspicion that the OP is not as legit as we know it...


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

His dad touches him


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I touch myself....regularly


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


you must live with parents still? , they pay the rent, there rules, deal with it :thumbup1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ableton said:


> Fam. Does man even lift??


Is that him?

Fcks sake @FelonE even merkl could


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Is that him?
> 
> Fcks sake @FelonE even merkl could


Justin Beibers more HEEEENCH BLUD


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


I don't mean to patronise you (you may need to google that word)

But here's what you should have written.

Basically* I mentioned* steroids to* him and he didn't* like* it. He proceeded to say* a few words and* it all blew out of* proportion*. Am I in the wrong*?

He used to compete years ago, so it's one* rule for him and another* for* me? Surely that's not fair?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I think his dad wanted him on steriods ............


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Is that him?
> 
> Fcks sake @FelonE even merkl could


It is. He posted it on his other thread that got deleted


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

did he have a bad experience ?


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

You should thank steroids your here. Was probably when your dad was on cycle when you were conceived. I know I can't leave the mrs alone when I'm on cycle


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TdotMandem said:


> no it wasnt because of that he got lippy and got in my face so I clapped him and he was sparkod for at least 10 minutes, wasteman had it coming. fair enough if he spoke with reason but he spoke to me like a prat, nah mate WOT!


Is you having a laugh geeza? You ACTUALLY hit ya dad? Im 31 and id never raise my voice or hand to either of my parents. How disrespectful! Have you thought your dad competed at one stage in his life, hes been there, done it, got the t-shirt. Hes doing what most dads would do, LOOK OUT FOR YOU! and you have the audacity to admit to hitting him.

Dont worry about you spelling kidda, you need some lessons in respect!!!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I know this isnt the best time to mention it and your probably in no mood but you spelt fight wrong dude


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Such an old thread FFS........ Guy fights his dad, 4 months later misspinky clocks on and pipes up haha


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


Perhaps he may feel you would be better off continuing and completing your education?!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

you people are giving advice / arguing to a kid who was banned months ago...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> you people are giving advice / arguing to a kid who was banned months ago...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Is you having a laugh geeza? You ACTUALLY hit ya dad? Im 31 and id never raise my voice or hand to either of my parents. How disrespectful! Have you thought your dad competed at one stage in his life, hes been there, done it, got the t-shirt. Hes doing what most dads would do, LOOK OUT FOR YOU! and you have the audacity to admit to hitting him.
> 
> Dont worry about you spelling kidda, you need some lessons in respect!!!


Lol of course he didn't, don't be so silly

People like this don't have dads :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Other members also commet, but only misspinky is targeted!!!!!!
> 
> LMAO
> 
> It was in recent threads so sush


Merkleman made a comment, you proceeded to try and engage with the fool by quoting etc..... Strong advice 

Merkleman got grief about his conquest yesterday don't worry ha.

I was having a joke not a go....


----------



## TWH (Sep 6, 2014)

TdotMandem said:


> basicly I mentianed steroids 2 him and he didnt lyk it, sed a few words n it all blew out ov preportion.. am I in the rong?
> 
> he used 2 compete years ago so 1 rule 4 him and anuva 4 me? surely thats not fare?


Education is important, but bigger biceps are importanter


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> brah = bro


brah = how people with asthma say bra


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Just cos he may of done it doesnt mean he has to be happy with you doing it?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone speak Jive?


----------

